
The transatlantic trade deal TTIP may be dead, but something worse is coming - open-source-ux
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/06/transatlantic-trade-partnership-ttip-canada-eu
======
cLeEOGPw
Does it have to be true that they only have to succeed once? It feels like we
need another set of laws in our constitutions to prevent it.

Imagine a world where there's no constitution and no fundamental rights for
people. Without it corporations would also constantly try to make deals to
enslave citizens where the existing rules specifically doesn't forbid to. Same
thing is with these trade deals, just different scale.

~~~
_0ffh
The problem is that these things are designed to stay on indefinitely, once
ratified. Also, it builds on the most debilitating feature of government:
There are only ever things added to it, almost never subtracted. The only
realistic ways of achieving large scale government reform seem to be
revolution (not necessarily bloody revolution) and losing a major war. But
those come with their own downsides.

------
SubiculumCode
they will try and try and try until the people blink...and it takes just one
blink.

~~~
ruffrey
As alluded to in the article: eternal vigilance is the cost of liberty

